# The American Queen



## The Davy Crockett (Feb 20, 2012)

I noticed that The American Queen is back and running multi-night trips again! Even though she is not a true Mississippi stern paddlewheel riverboat, as she has diesel powered z-drives, I'm thinking she is now the only stern paddlewheeler that you can sleep on AND actually go somewhere that is left in the U.S. Anyone know of another? The Delta Queen is now a 'floating hotel' :wacko: :angry:

Trips begin April 13, 2012. The least expensive fare I could find, taking a quick look, was $1395.00/p.p. for an inside cabin on a r/t 5 night trip out of NOL on 6/16-21/12.

If the price does not scare you away, or you want to dream, here is a link: http://www.greatamericansteamboatcompany.com/


----------



## MrFSS (Feb 20, 2012)

The Davy Crockett said:


> I noticed that The American Queen is back and running multi-night trips again! Even though she is not a true Mississippi stern paddlewheel riverboat, as she has diesel powered z-drives, I'm thinking she is now the only stern paddlewheeler that you can sleep on AND actually go somewhere that is left in the U.S. Anyone know of another? The Delta Queen is now a 'floating hotel' :wacko: :angry:
> 
> Trips begin April 13, 2012. The least expensive fare I could find, taking a quick look, was $1395.00/p.p. for an inside cabin on a r/t 5 night trip out of NOL on 6/16-21/12.
> 
> If the price does not scare you away, or you want to dream, here is a link: http://www.greatamer...oatcompany.com/


Try this *LINK*.


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Feb 20, 2012)

MrFSS said:


> The Davy Crockett said:
> 
> 
> > I noticed that The American Queen is back and running multi-night trips again! Even though she is not a true Mississippi stern paddlewheel riverboat, as she has diesel powered z-drives, I'm thinking she is now the only stern paddlewheeler that you can sleep on AND actually go somewhere that is left in the U.S. Anyone know of another? The Delta Queen is now a 'floating hotel' :wacko: :angry:
> ...


*NICE!* 

So much for my typing skills. Had a '1' insread of a '!' hboy:


----------



## Ispolkom (Mar 1, 2012)

The Davy Crockett said:


> Anyone know of another?


What about the Queen of the West, which plies the Columbia? Both it and the American Queen are out of my price range.


----------



## railiner (Mar 4, 2012)

How about this one? http://www.americancruiselines.com/ships/Queen-of-the-Mississippi

Not to be confused with former fleetmate of the American Queen, the Mississippi Queen...


----------

